# DW drinks on the Saturday evening?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Who is staying over or local that wants to meet for some scoops on saturday evening? Be good to meet socially before hand


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep I will be, first round on you Matthew


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> yep I will be, first round on you Matthew


You still tea total? I can push for an ice water fo sho kev!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if im not driving then i'll have a beer or two if the mood takes me


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

We're staying over Matt see you there.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> if im not driving then i'll have a beer or two if the mood takes me


I will shout you a scoop for sure bud, been a while

Any others getting involved? Alfred will hopefully be here, few from mcr way, lets do this


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I would loved to have joined in, sadly looks like i might have to miss Waxstock this year


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Do we need to inform the authorities that Mancfolk are coming this way.......


I'm saving brownie points so I can be there, and a pre event gathering sounds like a hoot :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Who is staying over or local that wants to meet for some scoops on saturday evening? Be good to meet socially before hand


I will have my Mrs and Daughter with me but enjoy all the same ....ExManc:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm staying at the city centre Premier Inn on Saturday night, only a couple of miles from the Ricoh, so I'm in.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be there Matt, and it would be wonderful to have a beer with you and a few others. Looking forward to it!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be there with the wife if that's ok.....


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am booked into the hotel at the football ground so will hopefully see a few around


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Room booked ✓
Ticket purchased ✓
Car rebuilt ✘
Bring on the drinks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kartman said:


> Room booked ✓
> Ticket purchased ✓
> Car rebuilt ✘
> Bring on the drinks


If you have an "in" with the swirl girls you are more than welcome :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love to come for a few but as you know I am a bit far away:lol:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

stangalang said:


> If you have an "in" with the swirl girls you are more than welcome :thumb:


I wish I did! Only had a photo with them last year.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kartman said:


> I wish I did! Only had a photo with them last year.


You mean THEY got to have a picture with YOU right


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

stangalang said:


> You mean THEY got to have a picture with YOU right


Yeh that's it!


----------

